# Lithium Orotate experiences



## alightsource (Jan 6, 2010)

what are your experiences with this horrible poison? i took it and it ruined my life! did it ruin your's too? let me know.


----------



## alightsource (Jan 6, 2010)

*..*

Also hit up my prof its totally rad.


----------



## radiohead (Dec 15, 2008)

These pills are EXTREMELY interesting. I remember I found some on IHerb awhile back(over a year, currently my SA is in re-mission, haha). I ended taking like 2 a day with lunch and dinner, and I recall a slight calm reaction from the pills.

It lasted a couple days at best, mediocre relief at best (better than none) and then i was taking 3 a day and hiding in my bedroom for months at a time. God, i remember coming here and talking so much about trying orotate; 

Basically it's worth a shot. I DO WANT TO WARN/SAY that the pills are extremely low dose of active lithium compared to the prectipiton ones; and the Lithium Orotate is EXTREMELY hard to break down, so DO NOT TAKE THEM LIKE GABBA PILLS OR ANYTHING.


When it came to the natural med side of all this, i know powdered Tyrosine at high doses for me (2,000-6.000 mg a day) of L-Tyrosine mixed with Orange Jioce especially(juice, carbs, fiber, vitamins, etc) I would ALMOST compare it to 150 or 300 mg of wellbutrin a day; I did that awhile and am off completely now............

these goddamn counter drugs to make me stay alert dont work. 1st i did wellbutrin and it was just weird,....bad. Adderall at 10-20mg low dose IR a day 1 or 2x is what I have been doing. Who knows.


----------



## alightsource (Jan 6, 2010)

thanks for responding. so do you feel that the lithium orotate negatively effected you in the long run? do you still feel like you have side effects from it? ))) thanskk sss again for anawering


----------



## alightsource (Jan 6, 2010)

the reason i'm asking this stuff is because i'm curious if i'm the only one who experienced negative reactions from this. you sound like you're doing good.. so that's great.


----------



## Ihatethinkingofusernames (Jun 19, 2010)

How did it ruin your life? What side effects were you having? What were you taking it for?

I have been taking lithium aspartate. I have some pretty crazy moods swings, it seems to be helping somewhat. I feel more stable, but my thinking is more foggy.


----------



## Jimminy_Billy_Bob (Nov 26, 2008)

I actually have some lithium orotate on me that I ordered a while ago. I started taking nardil again so haven't really given it a good go. I did hear some good things about it like it helps social anxiety etc. I guess you would have to stay on it a while to see its full effects.


----------

